# The just mechs thread



## Stranger (10/11/20)

Thought it may be nice to have thread just for the mechs.

Here is my Kennedy Roundhouse and Trickster RDA.

Went with a single 3*26/36 clapton and got .35

I do like that I can go single or dual coil but find that one multi wire works best. You can see how the top cap can spin to close off the dual holes and just have one airflow open. 

The only thing I am not happy with this is, is that the vent holes are at the bottom which encourages a positive down battery insertion. Any short will now vent that battery. Positive up will fire the coil instead. At least this is how I understand it.

So come on, show us your mech and build.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (10/11/20)

Stranger said:


> Thought it may be nice to have thread just for the mechs.
> 
> Here is my Kennedy Roundhouse and Trickster RDA.
> 
> ...


Looks good. 
If your running single coil try to plug up the other two airflow holes unless you like it that way.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/11/20)

Resistance said:


> Looks good.
> If your running single coil try to plug up the other two airflow holes unless you like it that way.



The top cap provides for single coil use by giving the option of only having the one side of the airflow open.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (10/11/20)

This is a Kennedy 24, the airflow holes are in the base of the deck, nothing on the top cap

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (10/11/20)

The Trickster top cap has three cut outs that can cover or leave open the base airflow intakes. Tricky ne'

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (10/11/20)

Surprisingly this thing hardly ever leaks unless I am dumb. User error and you can get some coming out of the open airflow if I am lazy and drip down the top without taking the cap off.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mzr (10/11/20)

Here is my arkon mech squonk hope it qualifies for the thread I love my mech squonk mods

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/11/20)

Mzr said:


> Here is my arkon mech squonk hope it qualifies for the thread I love my mech squonk mods
> View attachment 213215


All Mechs deserve love!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mzr (10/11/20)

And in honor of tubesday Tuesday here is my Admiral I actually want to make it wider to accommodate a 21700 battery but not sure if it will be possible

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Stranger (10/11/20)

Oh Yeah

Arc welders are definitely welcome in this thread, but I think we should be mean and if a squonk has a chip, then we ban them

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/11/20)

So no Semi's or NCV2's allowed....? LOL...

Closest I get to a (glorified) Mech is a NCV2 in any case, but I dont mind a bit of eye candy just to stare at now and again... 

Awesome thread, Mechs dont get enough love these days with all the new pods and regulated devices popping up almost daily!

Mostly because people dont understand them and those that buy them without the knowledge could not get used to them (or the worse off alternative, for which they want to blame vaping and not lack of knowledge)... always good to be able to educate people on the do's and don'ts of Mechs! Whenever I see a brand new vaper popping up with a Mech in their hands and asking how to use it I urge them to go and put it back in the box until they know Ohms law and battery safety and know how to apply it off by heart...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/20)

Cobra 26650 Squonker Mech!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Stranger (10/11/20)

Sho, next level that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## CJB85 (10/11/20)

Someone gifted me with a Noisy V1 some time ago... simply could not work up the courage to throw a build on it and ended up selling it. My wife also thought of it as the same as keeping a mamba in your bedside drawer.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (10/11/20)

this is my BVB SQRT mechanical squonk mod with the Haku Riviera RDTA




sorry but I don't take many pics of my builds. The Haku is a 22mm single coil, flavour is excellent

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Stranger (10/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> Someone gifted me with a Noisy V1 some time ago... simply could not work up the courage to throw a build on it and ended up selling it. My wife also thought of it as the same as keeping a mamba in your bedside drawer.



One day I will find one, I missed out by a day the last time some came up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/11/20)

vicTor said:


> this is my BVB SQRT mechanical squonk mod with the Haku Riviera RDTA
> 
> View attachment 213301
> 
> ...


Our resident Mech Squonk Master!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Morix (13/11/20)

Needs a serious polish. Does anyone know of a device one can pick up that would work better than elbow grease.. Something with a buffing disk?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (13/11/20)

https://www.adendorff.co.za/product...al-combination-multi-tool/?PageSpeed=noscript

For light work and 375 bucks, it's a bargain.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/20)

Morix said:


> Needs a serious polish. Does anyone know of a device one can pick up that would work better than elbow grease.. Something with a buffing disk?



https://www.modmaker.co.uk/Mod-Making-Supplies/Tools-Accessories/MM-Polishing-Rig

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/polishing-vape-gear.t66325/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (13/11/20)

squonk mechs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Morix (13/11/20)

Stranger said:


> https://www.adendorff.co.za/product...al-combination-multi-tool/?PageSpeed=noscript
> 
> For light work and 375 bucks, it's a bargain.


Shot bula ill take a look

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/11/20)

My happy place 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Stranger (16/11/20)

Pretty pretty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Stranger (17/11/20)

Where is today's mech ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/20)

Stranger said:


> Where is today's mech ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger (17/11/20)

Ooooh would ya lukaddat

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (17/11/20)

Stranger said:


> Where is today's mech ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/11/20)

Nefarius on Furyan... going to swop the blue for the black and gold Nefarius instead...

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Chickenstrip (24/11/20)

SMPL Mech + Dvarw MTL + Vaporesso Target mini Driptip + R1 Coin because I didn't like the brass button breaking the colour scheme. I plan to cut and retap this mech into a 18350 device.

Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Stranger (24/11/20)

How unique is that, looks great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/11/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> SMPL Mech + Dvarw MTL + Vaporesso Target mini Driptip + R1 Coin because I didn't like the brass button breaking the colour scheme. I plan to cut and retap this mech into a 18350 device.
> 
> Still amazing how far you can get with a Buck....
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (24/11/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Stranger (26/11/20)

Arachnid and Loop 1.5

0.28 triple twisted coil. 49 W, 13.2 amps. 25 R battery

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## swisscheese (26/11/20)

Happy Birthday to me!!! This is my first mech squonk thanks to the guys @Downtown Vapoury . It was too cheap to pass up. The Requiem is nice matchy-matchy too. The RDA gives good flavour and those tiny 2.5mm coils keep your battery banging all day. I was also super-impressed by the filling and bottle retention system. No mess, no fuss - it's a feature deserving more attention.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (26/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (27/11/20)

Dovpo Signature Mods Topside SQ disassembled - love mechs for being able to be stripped down to the bone
(ok sorry, the battery sled can also come out from the chassis, not shown here)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Mzr (27/11/20)

All polished up my Admiral mech came back from the engineers now able to take 21700 molicells as they are slightly bigger and hitting like a champ

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Morix (27/11/20)

Mzr said:


> All polished up my Admiral mech came back from the engineers now able to take 21700 molicells as they are slightly bigger and hitting like a champ
> 
> View attachment 215113


Trade your goon for a goon v1 copper? Btw stunning mech.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (27/11/20)

Morix said:


> Trade your goon for a goon v1 copper? Btw stunning mech.


If it was another colour then I would but copper is not a colour I am keen on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dombank (27/11/20)

My two children - the Titan is my favourite mod of all time - raw power

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (28/11/20)

Sub Monkey / Citadel

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Mzr (28/11/20)

Molly/Citadel

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Chickenstrip (29/11/20)

Mzr said:


> All polished up my Admiral mech came back from the engineers now able to take 21700 molicells as they are slightly bigger and hitting like a champ
> 
> View attachment 215113



Didn't your father ever teach you that it's important to clean your tip?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (2/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (5/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (5/12/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 215889


Ok I had enough!!!

*Here, fishy fishy fishy*
**

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mzr (5/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/12/20)

Needs a good polish, think I will do it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (7/12/20)

mechanised infantry

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (15/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Mzr (15/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (16/12/20)

Mzr said:


> View attachment 216815


Nice match!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (16/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (20/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (2/1/21)

...silence is sexy

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (10/1/21)

The reveal.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (10/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/1/21)

After the last strip & clean, cleaning the contacts, and sorting out a slight internal leak by adding an o-ring between the contact block and the 510 plastic ring on the inside, she is purring like a kitten...

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (14/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Mzr (14/1/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic (14/1/21)

I


DarthBranMuffin said:


> Nefarius on Furyan... going to swop the blue for the black and gold Nefarius instead...
> 
> View attachment 214555


I miss my nefarious.. I had it on my foxy drugga and you know how it has that quick release system? It ended up quickly releasing it into the ocean

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (16/1/21)

V is for Victory !

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Mzr (16/1/21)

Rocking miss Molly today

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (16/1/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 219280


You'll never have leak issues with all that o-rings

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (17/1/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (17/1/21)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 219604



I see you also have spare o-rings

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (17/1/21)

vicTor said:


> I see you also have spare o-rings


I have been having spares since the 80's

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lee786 (19/1/21)

Hex v3


----------



## vicTor (23/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (24/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (24/1/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 220294


Your tool is big, but small

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (24/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Stranger (25/1/21)

A just mechs thread story.

Above you will see @DarthBranMuffin with a Furyan. He very kindly PIF that to me along with a Tauren solo ( bloody scary how much a bloke you have never met knows about you just from a few comments on the forum ) Thank you my friend, much appreciated

Upon receiving said Furyan and having done some previous research I knew that it had a flaw. A design flaw that is much talked about on the interweb. This being the amount of throw the switch has, which sometimes is a bit iffy and can lead to hot switches and batteries.

Of course I had to strip it down and wrap my head around what could cause such a thing. It hit me straight away and was further confirmed when I watched Mooch's voltage drop test on the Furyan. The contact surfaces do not mate nicely and to accommodate the safety switch the throw is long.

If the contact is soft then you are going to get voltage loss which will leak into the surrounding metal and convert to heat.

The nut on the underside of the 510 pin is interesting. It has flat sides but also a chamfered corner. Turning the nut so the contact surface on the firing pin hits this corner equals a much shorter throw and considerably less pressure needed to ensure a good contact.

So this is how I have set this Furyan up. It hits instantly and hard. Having used it over the weekend, the 21700 lasts until I decide to charge it and even an 18650 is giving me a long time. This I put down to having far less voltage loss than you may normally have with a soft contact.

To prove no fluke I have used both the Tauren solo and the V1.5 loop with much success and satisfaction

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/1/21)

Stranger said:


> A just mechs thread story.
> 
> Above you will see @DarthBranMuffin with a Furyan. He very kindly PIF that to me along with a Tauren solo ( bloody scary how much a bloke you have never met knows about you just from a few comments on the forum ) Thank you my friend, much appreciated
> 
> ...




Looking good over there and only a pleasure @Stranger !!!! Glad she found a good home!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (25/1/21)

There is your problem .......

it's a boy !!!!!!!!!

I can understand if someone got frustrated with it, definitely suits a mechanically minded person .... me 

The Furyan must be the Land Rover Defender of the vaping world.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (25/1/21)

...in honour of Eloise

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (25/1/21)

vicTor said:


> ...in honour of Eloise
> 
> View attachment 220451


You refinished the monarch?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JordanEpic (25/1/21)

I hear these batteries can be quite explosive 
I also like to live dangerously

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (25/1/21)

Resistance said:


> You refinished the monarch?



yes, just yesterday !

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (25/1/21)

It looks excellent.


vicTor said:


> yes, just yesterday !
> 
> View attachment 220485

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (25/1/21)

JordanEpic said:


> I hear these batteries can be quite explosive
> I also like to live dangerously



ohms law

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## JordanEpic (26/1/21)

This is the battery I was referring to, my quote got lost for some reason 


vicTor said:


> View attachment 220352

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (26/1/21)

JordanEpic said:


> This is the battery I was referring to, my quote got lost for some reason



hi, ok yes, my bad, that battery has a "clear wrap", it's 100% safe, all is good in the hood

regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (26/1/21)

another clear battery wrap

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## JordanEpic (26/1/21)

vicTor said:


> hi, ok yes, my bad, that battery has a "clear wrap", it's 100% safe, all is good in the hood
> 
> regards


I tried to see if that was what it was.. wow. Where do you get your wraps from? You've got an assortment.. and how did you refinish that Monarch? Do you do custom paints or what?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (26/1/21)

JordanEpic said:


> I tried to see if that was what it was.. wow. Where do you get your wraps from? You've got an assortment.. and how did you refinish that Monarch? Do you do custom paints or what?



I got clear wraps from friends who had excess, they're difficult to find here in SA, well I suppose some shop somewhere might have, but the likes of Fasttech, 3Fvape etc will have, they even sell the heat shrink material in reels (https://www.fasttech.com/search?battery wraps)

regarding the Resurgence, been looking in SA for the appropriate dye but seems the proper stuff is import only, so I went with, wait for it !

Spray Paint !!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## JordanEpic (26/1/21)

vicTor said:


> I got clear wraps from friends who had excess, they're difficult to find here in SA, well I suppose some shop somewhere might have, but the likes of Fasttech, 3Fvape etc will have, they even sell the heat shrink material in reels (https://www.fasttech.com/search?battery wraps)
> 
> regarding the Resurgence, been looking in SA for the appropriate dye but seems the proper stuff is import only, so I went with, wait for it !
> 
> Spray Paint !!



Thanks for the info 
Wow. That's pretty ballsy hey, came out looking amazing though..

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (26/1/21)

JordanEpic said:


> Thanks for the info
> Wow. That's pretty ballsy hey, came out looking amazing though..



thanks, now to just see how durable it will be

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/1/21)

I think I've got a problem..... I only have 2 hands....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## JordanEpic (26/1/21)

I can lend a hand. ✌

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I think I've got a problem..... I only have 2 hands....
> 
> View attachment 220545


Careful or those white panels might vanish next time I’m at your house!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (27/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I think I've got a problem..... I only have 2 hands....
> 
> View attachment 220545


The first step is admitting!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/21)

Part of the cool kid crowd now

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (27/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> Part of the cool kid crowd now
> 
> View attachment 220665



snap !

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Resistance (27/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I think I've got a problem..... I only have 2 hands....
> 
> View attachment 220545


Siesa!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mzr (27/1/21)

Really missed using this mod

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## vicTor (28/1/21)

☆ distressed ☆

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/1/21)

First matchy matchy ompleted...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (29/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Shasta (1/2/21)

I was a bit bored then decided to make a wooden sleeve for my broadside stack. I made a test sleeve with my woodwork hardware limitations to see how it'll be and it's actually pretty scrappy but nice.
Now it's not so bad having a 28mm tank on a 25mm tube

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/2/21)

Happy with matchy nr 2...

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (15/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Mzr (15/2/21)

Really enjoying the nightmare 25mm all thanks to @Sir Vape

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Lee786 (16/2/21)

Back from the hydrodipping my hexhom v3 one of one mod

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (18/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/2/21)

Black Friday...

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## vicTor (3/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Black Friday...
> 
> View attachment 223588


Still loving the recurve?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Viper_SA (3/3/21)

A very old mod that I did a diy patina on back when that was the rage. It's an old Vanilla mod that I've made some other modifications too as well. I believe this was a clone version. Just stuck the Recurve 22mm on there for show, I rarely vape on the mod because I'm too scared of mucking up the patina and acrylic finish. Just wanted to share some old on here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA (3/3/21)

The rest of my mech gang

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/21)

The Illusia Mech Side by Side 21700 before SBS's were popular! All the way from Fakir Mods in Turkey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Stranger (4/3/21)

Very classy that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/3/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Illusia Mech Side by Side 21700 before SBS's were popular! All the way from Fakir Mods in Turkey!
> View attachment 224026



That mod is absolutely stunning  ... If I could make a suggestion here; Could you remove that bottom section, (_I'm assuming it's Stainless steel_?), and send it in for brass plating ... then call me and I'll take it off your hands

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (4/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (5/3/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 224105


I can understand @vicTor in his happy place now using this set-up, maybe mech squonking is the way to vape!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (5/3/21)

Timwis said:


> I can understand @vicTor in his happy place now using this set-up, maybe mech squonking is the way to vape!


I’m new ish to mech squonking and I’m really enjoying it.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (5/3/21)

Timwis said:


> I can understand @vicTor in his happy place now using this set-up, maybe mech squonking is the way to vape!



glad you're walking in my shoes for a bit, enjoy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (5/3/21)

Paul33 said:


> I’m new ish to mech squonking and I’m really enjoying it.



glad you're enjoying it dude, will whatsapp you later about that other story

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (5/3/21)

vicTor said:


> glad you're walking in my shoes for a bit, enjoy


I will never fill your shoes, your the mech squonker connoisseur!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/3/21)

Paul33 said:


> Still loving the recurve?



We'll chat when I'm back in DBN...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/3/21)

A question to you mech-heads.

I have two Pulse BF squonkers (V1). I really liked them and bought tons of spare panels for them.

They both developed squishy fire buttons from leaked juice. This caused the buttons to fire intermittently, which was a real pain, and I stopped using them.

Can the buttons be opened and dried out? Can they be easily replaced? Do I have to remove the 510 to get the buttons out?

I await your wisdom.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (5/3/21)

Hope this helps Puff, I don't have one so cant help on the physical aspect.



Mooch did a test on the switch, the pics show the internals but the link won't post

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> We'll chat when I'm back in DBN...


Safe travels dude

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/3/21)

vicTor said:


> glad you're enjoying it dude, will whatsapp you later about that other story


Done deal

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (17/3/21)

Venom on top of the underground sqnk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (17/4/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Mzr (17/4/21)

Fatality m25 on top of the Admiral 21700

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (18/4/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 227740


Dude, you make mech's cool.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (19/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## vicTor (24/4/21)

...good night mechs, love you

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (24/4/21)

vicTor said:


> ...good night mechs, love you
> 
> View attachment 228254


Did you sing them a lullaby?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Zack Damon (26/4/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 227842


 I've got the vgod elite mech like this one...want to use it with my goon rda but for the love of me I cannot get the power I see people get I went threw ohms law and hit the 1.1 mark...low ramp up and so forth...tried .2 build low ramp up placed in 25r 30q vtc4 just don't get the clouds I see people get...have a few mechs but so much want to get the punch in power I know you can get...i then go to the semi regulated to get that effect ...but if someone can guide me so that I can start enjoying my mechs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (26/4/21)

Zack Damon said:


> I've got the vgod elite mech like this one...want to use it with my goon rda but for the love of me I cannot get the power I see people get I went threw ohms law and hit the 1.1 mark...low ramp up and so forth...tried .2 build low ramp up placed in 25r 30q vtc4 just don't get the clouds I see people get...have a few mechs but so much want to get the punch in power I know you can get...i then go to the semi regulated to get that effect ...but if someone can guide me so that I can start enjoying my mechs


Not a big mech user and not one that really see's ramp up as important for the way i vape myself! It's not just the mech and resistance that governs ramp up but also the actual make up (wire type) and quality of coil/coils, in this regard the real mech heads might be of better help!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (26/4/21)

Zack, if you are looking for cloud production, you have to have a combination of things coming together just right for that to be achieved.

Your mech must be in 100% order. All parts clean and free of juice or build up of gunk. The contacts on the switch parts must be free from carbon build up or pitting of any kind.

The Coil. Major part of any mech success. As far as 18650's go, your 25R are the got to. 30 q's won't give you the amps you need. VTC 4 also good

Go here: https://vapecalc.com

This will help you with the calculations of resistance and how many amps are required. 

I don't have a Goon but I do have a few RDA's that I use solely with mechs and get good results. Your build wire has to be such that it can carry some liquid within it, or have a large surface area in order to vaporise the liquid. The wicking should be such that the wick can supply the demand form the coil.






Here is a build I did on a Blitzen. 24/36 claptons. 10 wraps each, that is a lot of metal on that deck and it still came out at 0.4. Loads of cotton and even with a thick 75/25 vg/pg juice it threw clouds for days.

I am trying to find some pics I posted of a build in my Blotto where I put a monster 3*24/36 single coil in and that also made so much cloud production that i could not use it in my office.

Let us know what wire and coils you are using, we will help where we can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (26/4/21)

Here you go, found that pic

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (26/4/21)

Zack Damon said:


> I've got the vgod elite mech like this one...want to use it with my goon rda but for the love of me I cannot get the power I see people get I went threw ohms law and hit the 1.1 mark...low ramp up and so forth...tried .2 build low ramp up placed in 25r 30q vtc4 just don't get the clouds I see people get...have a few mechs but so much want to get the punch in power I know you can get...i then go to the semi regulated to get that effect ...but if someone can guide me so that I can start enjoying my mechs


Hi @Zack Damon if you want to get some nice cloud production and power on that goon I would suggest a build of. 15ohm I personally run. 12 ohms on my single 18650 mechs but prefer vtc5a to be safe Ni80 aliens or even fused clapton use the samsang 25r and like @Stranger suggested make sure all contacts are clean and that the battery wrap is in excellent condition hope this helps and not get me into trouble

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mzr (26/4/21)

Currently running a .18ohm single coil on the Molly with venom on top

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Zack Damon (26/4/21)

10 wraps and you still get hard punches? Wow...I'm trying to understand...I put dual core claps thin wire and still don't get what you mentioning....what am I doing wrong my mechs are brand new...haven't even used them tried one with about 8 different coils it vapes like I'm vaping at 20watts with a 25r new fully charged

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zack Damon (26/4/21)

Mzr said:


> Hi @Zack Damon if you want to get some nice cloud production and power on that goon I would suggest a build of. 15ohm I personally run. 12 ohms on my single 18650 mechs but prefer vtc5a to be safe Ni80 aliens or even fused clapton use the samsang 25r and like @Stranger suggested make sure all contacts are clean and that the battery wrap is in excellent condition hope this helps and not get me into trouble


Is there someone in cape town area that I can go to and I ask you many question and we setup one ill pay if that will help getting some show and tell

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (26/4/21)

Zack Damon said:


> Is there someone in cape town area that I can go to and I ask you many question and we setup one ill pay if that will help getting some show and tell


@charln may be able to give you the best advice regarding coils!


----------



## Zack Damon (26/4/21)

Timwis said:


> @charln may be able to give you the best advice regarding coils!


Thanks...Charln?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (26/4/21)

Zack Damon said:


> Thanks...Charln?


He makes the coils for Bearded Viking Customs! He is also a forum member so when he gets mentioned (as in @charln) he will get a notification when he is next on the forum so should read this thread and assist if he can!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadz1972 (27/4/21)

Voodoo wand + Impi rda

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (27/4/21)

Zack Damon said:


> Is there someone in cape town area that I can go to and I ask you many question and we setup one ill pay if that will help getting some show and tell



hi, make contact with @KZOR I'm sure he'd be willing to help

regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## charln (27/4/21)

Timwis said:


> He makes the coils for Bearded Viking Customs! He is also a forum member so when he gets mentioned (as in @charln) he will get a notification when he is next on the forum so should read this thread and assist if he can!


Thanks Tim.
@Zack Damon I’ve sent you a pm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP (27/4/21)

Zack Damon said:


> 10 wraps and you still get hard punches? Wow...I'm trying to understand...I put dual core claps thin wire and still don't get what you mentioning....what am I doing wrong my mechs are brand new...haven't even used them tried one with about 8 different coils it vapes like I'm vaping at 20watts with a 25r new fully charged


Hey bud, basics of vaping.. mechs have constant battery voltage. This means that the very first hit is at 4.2V (disregarding voltage loss through the mod) but every hit after that is lower voltage thats why you can throw big builds into a regulated device because it will just up the voltage to get the needed current flowing.

Second thing to remember is that the thicker the wire or the more mass the coil has the more power is needed to get it going(ramp up is slow on thick/chunky builds) this is why I use ribbon wire almost exclusively when using my mechs. Relatively thin thus less mass as mentioned so the ramp up is instant but its wider than round wire so the surface area for the same amount of wraps is more thus you can evaporate more juice for essentially the same coil.

I use 0.8mm x 0.3mm Ni80 ribbon and it instant clouds from the second you push the fire button.

Also mech maintenance is not just necessary its a religion once you get into mechs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/21)

Sometimes you just need the pure battery feed of a Mech! Paddy Vapes Stab Custom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (27/4/21)

GerharddP said:


> Hey bud, basics of vaping.. mechs have constant battery voltage. This means that the very first hit is at 4.2V (disregarding voltage loss through the mod) but every hit after that is lower voltage thats why you can throw big builds into a regulated device because it will just up the voltage to get the needed current flowing.
> 
> Second thing to remember is that the thicker the wire or the more mass the coil has the more power is needed to get it going(ramp up is slow on thick/chunky builds) this is why I use ribbon wire almost exclusively when using my mechs. Relatively thin thus less mass as mentioned so the ramp up is instant but its wider than round wire so the surface area for the same amount of wraps is more thus you can evaporate more juice for essentially the same coil.
> 
> ...


Really why i'm not a big mech user i want the same consistent vape which can't be achieved with a mech! Those new to vaping just see pics of thick, chunky, fancy coils being used on mechs and don't realise the power that they need!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (27/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sometimes you just need the pure battery feed of a Mech! Paddy Vapes Stab Custom!
> View attachment 228484



Thats why I love my vtc5a’s with a .15 ribbon build.. pure unadulterated unregulated non pwm power..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (27/4/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/4/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 228485



 TaUrEn!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (28/4/21)

Throwing a spanner in the works, there is also the balance of big clouds versus vaping time. Same Tauren solo with a 0.15 build on a Furyan with a 21700 versus same with a .3 build dramatically changes the numbers

0.15 = 92 W @25 amps will give you around 10 minutes total run time.

0.3 + 46 W @ 12.5 amps and will double your run time

I must be a quick learner because I am still new to this but am understanding more and more about why single battery mechs don't perform quite as well as the dual in series potentiometer type mods. I can get my Kennedy roundhouse to hit hard and I have the Furyan dialed in with the button tweaks I did, but the Noisy cricket and MVV II can be made to hit much harder having 8 V on tap versus 4 on a single.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (28/4/21)

Zack Damon said:


> 10 wraps and you still get hard punches? Wow...I'm trying to understand...I put dual core claps thin wire and still don't get what you mentioning....what am I doing wrong my mechs are brand new...haven't even used them tried one with about 8 different coils it vapes like I'm vaping at 20watts with a 25r new fully charged



Some questions for you.

Do you want instant cloud production as you draw ?

How many seconds draw time ?

Are you dripping or squonk ?

VG/PG % in your juice

What % airflow ? full open ... 50% .... other ?

Do you get dry hits ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zack Damon (5/5/21)

Timwis said:


> @charln may be able to give you the best advice regarding coils!


thanks Timwis for referring me to Charln he truly know his stuff and he makes a very juicy coil...after receiving some coils from him that he just shipped to me i now have an entire new respect for mechs.....if any one wants my option charln makes stunning flavor bangers for mechs and I've tried all the mainstreams coils every variant sold in stores here in cape town...charln you rock man...!!!! @charln

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## charln (6/5/21)

Zack Damon said:


> thanks Timwis for referring me to Charln he truly know his stuff and he makes a very juicy coil...after receiving some coils from him that he just shipped to me i now have an entire new respect for mechs.....if any one wants my option charln makes stunning flavor bangers for mechs and I've tried all the mainstreams coils every variant sold in stores here in cape town...charln you rock man...!!!! @charln


Thank you Zack, I appreciate your kind words! I’m so chuffed we got you sorted

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (9/5/21)

...Loading

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (9/5/21)

...anatomy of a Resurgence, 6 pieces

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## masoodkearns (11/5/21)

Nadz1972 said:


> Voodoo wand + Impi rda


This person can also help very well known coil builder 

Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (11/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Mzr (11/5/21)

Old skool dead rabbit and Admiral 21700 with some Diy juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger (12/5/21)

Mzr said:


> Old skool dead rabbit and Admiral 21700 with some Diy juice
> View attachment 229445



I like it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (13/5/21)

...Autumn, my favourite time of year

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## MarcoSwarts (14/5/21)

Polished my two babies yesterday..

VAMP Rig V3
League of Scoundrels Consvr

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (14/5/21)

vicTor said:


> ...Loading
> 
> View attachment 229336



...built

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (15/5/21)

...side by side in orbit, around the fairest sun

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (15/5/21)

vicTor said:


> ...side by side in orbit, around the fairest sun
> 
> View attachment 229842


Classical!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (16/5/21)

...goodnight my lovelies, daddy loves you long time

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (21/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Mzr (21/5/21)

Beautiful @vicTor really beautiful

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/5/21)

der Dank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Mzr (22/5/21)

Nightmare overhanging the ds tonight

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## GerharddP (23/5/21)

Old faithful..not the prettiest in the world but she has never let me down..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (30/5/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Tauriqj (30/5/21)

Mölly goodness






Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Stranger (31/5/21)

Got the Furyan on the desk today, Tauren solo on top. Tri core Ni 80 clapton. 7 wraps 0.2. 40T battery. 18 amps, 68 W. Got Somesortof juice that I never mange to let steep long enough. Still very good though, great flavour and thick dense clouds. just right for a crisp day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (24/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Modyrts (24/6/21)

Throwback to the VGOD Pro Mech, paired with a Dead Rabbit v1 and a Challenger Priest Cap, that I stripped by hand back in 2018. (Check out the progression: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vgod-pro-mech-paint-stripping-removal.t52357/ )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor (6/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Stranger (6/7/21)

Now that just looks rugged.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mzr (6/7/21)

That's an awesome beauty ring you got there @vicTor

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (10/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/7/21)

Tube Mech time!
DJV Mecha with the OG Bonza. Single 18650 Molicel with a 0.14ohm dual coil build.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/7/21)

A-Mod SMPL with Haku Riviera RDTA. . Single 18650 Molicel with a 0.18ohm single coil build.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## THE REAPER (12/7/21)

Love the look of that Haku Riviera RDTA.
Stunning.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (12/7/21)

They both look really good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

Stranger said:


> Thought it may be nice to have thread just for the mechs.
> 
> Here is my Kennedy Roundhouse and Trickster RDA.
> 
> ...


@jamesvapes_sa


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

Happy to finally contribute to this thread!
Who knows, maybe a tube will follow soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA (13/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Happy to finally contribute to this thread!
> Who knows, maybe a tube will follow soon!
> View attachment 234757



Is that a Hadaly or Citadel I see on top?


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Is that a Hadaly or Citadel I see on top?


Citadel, but an Ulton clone… I’m not one of the lucky few to have an original.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

I’ve never had a Hadaly, but I think their AF ports are lower down on the top-cap, are they not?


----------



## Viper_SA (13/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Luxury Vaping in Spain is an outstanding outfit! Great products and fast and efficient service and DHL from Spain to South Africa is really fast! Baby Choo checking out the parcel!
> View attachment 234349





CJB85 said:


> I’ve never had a Hadaly, but I think their AF ports are lower down on the top-cap, are they not?



I can't really remember. I had a few Hadaly clones, but didn't like them at all. Strange, because the Citadel is very similar and I enjoy that. I was lucky enough to get pif'd an original Citadel from @Phill Awesome guy


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I can't really remember. I had a few Hadaly clones, but didn't like them at all. Strange, because the Citadel is very similar and I enjoy that. I was lucky enough to get pif'd an original Citadel from @Phill Awesome guy


That’s a special gift for sure! You have certainly looked after it well!


----------



## vicTor (13/7/21)

I have 5 authentic Citadel's, it's fuzzy to me how I have so many but I'm sure some of you will understand

p.s. - please don't tell my wife

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

vicTor said:


> I have 5 authentic Citadel's, it's fuzzy to me how I have so many but I'm sure some of you will understand
> 
> p.s. - please don't tell my wife


So you’re saying you have 5 exceedingly cheap clones that, by sheer luck, look remarkably similar to the authentic? Just in case your wife ever backs us into a corner.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (13/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> So you’re saying you have 5 exceedingly cheap clones that, by sheer luck, look remarkably similar to the authentic? Just in case your wife ever backs us into a corner.



yes and was very lucky to have won each one in some or other competition !

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

vicTor said:


> yes and was very lucky to have won each one in some or other competition !


The lucky draw at the end of a golf day,
Perhaps?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (13/7/21)

but you'll be surprised to know that I have never ever even tried a Hadaly 

of the Psyclone sisters I love them in this order - Citadel, Hadeon, Entheon

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> I’ve never had a Hadaly, but I think their AF ports are lower down on the top-cap, are they not?



Citadel (with driptip) and Hadaly without.
AF ports lower on the Hadaly and more rounded top cap on the citadel.
@vicTor , perhaps you know… is the AF of the Hadaly also angled downwards like the citadel, or is it through at a level angle?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (13/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Citadel (with driptip) and Hadaly without.
> AF ports lower on the Hadaly and more rounded top cap on the citadel.
> @vicTor , perhaps you know… is the AF of the Hadaly also angled downwards like the citadel, or is it through at a level angle?
> View attachment 234763
> View attachment 234764



I can't say because I have never owned one, I really should though

might win one in a competition soon

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

vicTor said:


> I can't say because I have never owned one, I really should though
> 
> might win one in a competition soon


Is it the one where you correctly predicted the next shopping centre that will be looted? Or the one where you correctly predicted the day on which the storms in CT will cause loadshedding?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (14/7/21)

MarcoSwarts said:


> Polished my two babies yesterday..
> 
> VAMP Rig V3
> League of Scoundrels Consvr


If you ever decide to sell either, please drop me a Dm. Would love to talk.


----------



## vicTor (22/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (22/7/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 235318


WOW looking proper stunning

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (22/7/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 235318


That setup is probably my favourite of everything that’s been posted on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (22/7/21)

Morning all

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (30/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (1/8/21)

21700 x 3

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (1/8/21)

@vicTor Bud where do you buy all your beauty rings?


----------



## vicTor (1/8/21)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> @vicTor Bud where do you buy all your beauty rings?



from the land where the sun rises

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (6/8/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (6/8/21)

Where did you buy that drip tip & beauty ring bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (6/8/21)

Clean wick ready for day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (6/8/21)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Where did you buy that drip tip & beauty ring bud



from 3Fvape, search "never normal"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/8/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 236370

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33 (6/8/21)

I need a smaller rda for it, nudge 22 or something like that otherwise it’s a banger this little thing.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (7/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 236377



...told you

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/8/21)

vicTor said:


> ...told you

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (7/8/21)

For those interested. Just saw this at my local vape shop
https://beetlejuicevape.co.za/collections/mods/products/vandy-vape-requiem-bf-kit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (11/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## vicTor (11/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 236696



...love the dragons on the panel, I said I love it

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (11/8/21)

vicTor said:


> ...love the dragons on the panel, I said I love it


thank you for making me get this little mech, it's a little monster!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (11/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> thank you for making me get this little mech, it's a little monster!



please keep it between us and may our wives never meet !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (11/8/21)

vicTor said:


> please keep it between us and may our wives never meet !


Oh bugger. I blame you all the time

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> Oh bugger. I blame you all the time



Thank the old and the new gods that someone else gets a turn to be blamed... I am off the hook... for now...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (11/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thank the old and the new gods that someone else gets a turn to be blamed... I am off the hook... for now...


It’ll be your turn soon don’t worry

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ruwaid (12/8/21)

Enjoying the mech DL setup but not so much the MTL as I like bumping up the power even on a 1ohm build.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (13/8/21)

Ruwaid said:


> Enjoying the mech DL setup but not so much the MTL as I like bumping up the power even on a 1ohm build.
> 
> View attachment 236761
> View attachment 236762


You know who to shout @ when you selling the SS notion

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid (13/8/21)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> You know who to shout @ when you selling the SS notion


 Will do at @jamesvapes_sa you will probably get a pm sooner than later bud LOL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (13/8/21)

Ruwaid said:


> Will do at @jamesvapes_sa you will probably get a pm sooner than later bud LOL.


Slide in that DM

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/8/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/8/21)

Ode to @THE REAPER ... Italian Boomstick Reaper on the Reo...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER (13/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Ode to @THE REAPER ... Italian Boomstick Reaper on the Reo...
> 
> View attachment 236880


Doesent that look pretty wow. Nice fit.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (14/8/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (14/8/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 236909


Looks stunning bud

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (17/8/21)

Vape mail came in the form of a lil tube

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (17/8/21)

@Ruwaid thanx again bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (19/8/21)

Use to run 2 setups a day. Like a normal person. Please tell me I'm not alone since working from home it's 3 or 4 mods going simultaneously

Reactions: Winner 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## vicTor (19/8/21)

I run 4, it's normal

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/8/21)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Use to run 2 setups a day. Like a normal person. Please tell me I'm not alone since working from home it's 3 or 4 mods going simultaneously



Normal is Boring... run them all!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (19/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Normal is Boring... run them all!!!


Totally...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (19/8/21)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Use to run 2 setups a day. Like a normal person. Please tell me I'm not alone since working from home it's 3 or 4 mods going simultaneously


How do you find the rye rda? And I run about 5-6 setups daily

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/8/21)

Jengz said:


> How do you find the rye rda? And I run about 5-6 setups daily



It's easy, he just looks for the mod with the Rye on it and voila, there he found it...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (19/8/21)

@DarthBranMuffin 100% correct LMAO!!! 
@Jengz i love it, i can not say anything bad about it, just wish i bought the ultem cap and clear cap with it its sold out at @Throat Punch 
Really a nice rda epic flav and clean looking. Worth the buy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (20/8/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (20/8/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (22/8/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## masoodkearns (22/8/21)

Hi



Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/21)

Got a TESLA refitted that really zoom's , it's a straight mech now - it buzzzzzes when power is applied - sounds like a transformer [Eskom] not the walking, talking movie type ,only use Greenies in it .

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/21)

masoodkearns said:


> Hi
> View attachment 237427
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


Sweet !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (29/8/21)

...this is the channel, I'm dialled into

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/8/21)

I have a question or two for the Die Hard Mech users ...
I understand the difference between a Mech Mod and a modern Regulated Mod, however there seems to be another class, (sometimes referred to as Semi Mech Mods), with varying degrees of regulation and or protection circuitry, (including Mosfet assisted Mod's) ... Is the nomenclature correct? and; Does the naming convention still hold true when we add a squonk function?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (29/8/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I have a question or two for the Die Hard Mech users ...
> I understand the difference between a Mech Mod and a modern Regulated Mod, however there seems to be another class, (sometimes referred to as Semi Mech Mods), with varying degrees of regulation and or protection circuitry, (including Mosfet assisted Mod's) ... Is the nomenclature correct? and; Does the naming convention still hold true when we add a squonk function?



hi, there are plenty squonks with mosfets

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (30/8/21)

Mech mod
Semi mech mod
Semi mech squonk mod
Pot mod
Pot squonk mod

Other mod's

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/8/21)

Thanks @Stranger,
I only asked because as I understand it, the original Mods, _Mech(anicaly Switched) Mods_, had no electronics, and as the switch contacts were prone to welding themselves ... along came the Mosfet Mods, which alleviated the welding / arcing problem, but arguably some of these were no longer Mechanical Mods if they used modern switches as apposed a contactor of sorts. 
These were further "_improved_" by adding pulse width modulation to the mosfet, which now allowed an effective voltage adjustment , (_regulation if you prefer_). This has progressed further with the addition of microcontrollers to include all manner of control(s) and safety features, (_even voice activation and Bluetooth in the latest _), and my questions are;

Where do we draw the line or lines? ... and; What are the definitions of; 
A Mech Mod, 
A Semi Mech Mod and;
A Regulated Mod 

The second part to my initial question I think you answered with respect to Squonk Mods

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (30/8/21)

I would guess as follows:

A Mech Mod,- fully mechanical (the arcing is a problem but can be managed and regular maintenance gives and awesome vape)
A Semi Mech Mod - those with mosfets or some sort of protection
A Regulated Mod - those with chips ?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (30/8/21)

@vicTor 

I concur

I would go so far as to say that a semi mech mod has no ability to adjust power. This has to be done via the coil build. So a mod that has a pot must be in it's own class or listed under regulated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (30/8/21)

A Mech Mod,- fully mechanical NO chip/NO protection, its a mod & battery and Awesomeness 
A Semi Mech Mod - Those with mosfets or some sort of protection
A Regulated Mod - Most box mods with chipset and safety to protect the user.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (30/8/21)

Stranger said:


> @vicTor
> 
> I concur
> 
> I would go so far as to say that a semi mech mod has no ability to adjust power. This has to be done via the coil build. So a mod that has a pot must be in it's own class or listed under regulated.


True words. your build need to be within the chipset's range or it will not fire.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/8/21)

Thanks for your input guys .... so based upon your input, it seems I have incorrectly labeled the toasted mods I have repaired / modified, as I have used a simple pulse width modulation circuit and mosfet, along with _a thermistor, (for short circuit protection), and t_his does make their effective atty voltage adjustable, (via a pot), from 0 to 99% of whatever their respective battery voltage is .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (30/8/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Thanks @Stranger,
> I only asked because as I understand it, the original Mods, _Mech(anicaly Switched) Mods_, had no electronics, and as the switch contacts were prone to welding themselves ... along came the Mosfet Mods, which alleviated the welding / arcing problem, but arguably some of these were no longer Mechanical Mods if they used modern switches as apposed a contactor of sorts.
> These were further "_improved_" by adding pulse width modulation to the mosfet, which now allowed an effective voltage adjustment , (_regulation if you prefer_). This has progressed further with the addition of microcontrollers to include all manner of control(s) and safety features, (_even voice activation and Bluetooth in the latest _), and my questions are;
> 
> ...




And while you were AWOL, we had a whole discussion about DC_DC how it works and why it is now in most single battery regulated mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (30/8/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Thanks for your input guys .... so based upon your input, it seems I have incorrectly labeled the toasted mods I have repaired / modified, as I have used a simple pulse width modulation circuit and mosfet, along with _a thermistor, (for short circuit protection), and t_his does make their effective atty voltage adjustable, (via a pot), from 0 to 99% of whatever their respective battery voltage is .



yes, you have right royally cocked it up.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/8/21)

Stranger said:


> And while you were AWOL, we had a whole discussion about DC_DC how it works and why it is now in most single battery regulated mods.



Oooooooooo niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice ... please let me know what it's labeled as / or send me a link to it ... I'd love to check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (30/8/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-exactly-is-my-mod-telling-me.t72920/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/8/21)

Stranger said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-exactly-is-my-mod-telling-me.t72920/


It's a good read ... Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (9/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (11/9/21)

Joining this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## THE REAPER (11/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Joining this thread
> View attachment 239009


Love the look of this really a master peace. Looks awesome buddy.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (23/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (11/10/21)

...cousins

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Mzr (12/10/21)

My goldmember

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (16/10/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (17/10/21)

SQ / Citadel

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## E.T. (17/10/21)

both are mechs of some sort, o I do still sin with tobacco sometimes

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (17/10/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 241679


Still enjoying the nitrous?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (17/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> Still enjoying the nitrous?



yes Sir, entered a competition for another one, I'm sure I'll win

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## masoodkearns (17/10/21)

vicTor said:


> yes Sir, entered a competition for another one, I'm sure I'll win


Where is this Comp bro 

Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (17/10/21)

masoodkearns said:


> Where is this Comp bro
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk



...I'll make that up on the fly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (17/10/21)

masoodkearns said:


> Where is this Comp bro
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


I think there’s a comp I’m going to win in my future as well. Probably around payday or so.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (17/10/21)

vicTor said:


> yes Sir, entered a competition for another one, I'm sure I'll win


You running single coil?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (17/10/21)

I must admit, all this tinkering with the Molly today has my arse itching for another mech squonker.... Please don't send links, advice or suggestions.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (17/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I must admit, all this tinkering with the Molly today has my arse itching for another mech squonker.... Please don't send links, advice or suggestions.....



If you do feel the need to do so, then please keep the pricing towards the lower end of the spectrum

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (17/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> You running single coil?



yes Sir

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> I think there’s a comp I’m going to win in my future as well. Probably around payday or so.



we're contenders in the same comp then, good luck bra

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (17/10/21)

vicTor said:


> we're contenders in the same comp then, good luck bra


There’s probably a double first prize

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (20/10/21)

...Sierra Quebec

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (24/10/21)

mechs resting

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger (25/10/21)

Those are impressive mechs mate, really good.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Molly today has my arse itching



This is my suggestion. I hope it helps.

Reactions: Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (27/10/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Morix (28/10/21)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Use to run 2 setups a day. Like a normal person. Please tell me I'm not alone since working from home it's 3 or 4 mods going simultaneously


I need that ss goon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (31/10/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Mzr (31/10/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 242857



Wow wow wow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (2/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Mzr (2/11/21)

Todays friend

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (2/11/21)

I'm really enjoying the Furyan now. It was initially not hitting hard/misfiring and I noticed the button was getting flaming hot after a few hits... being an Ecigssa assiduous member, I remembered this was a second hand mod and it was maybe arcing with a little build up of gunk so I went ahead and stripped it then sanded the contacts. The result is outstanding. It hots like a train and the button doesn't get near warm!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor (2/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm really enjoying the Furyan now. It was initially not hitting hard/misfiring and I noticed the button was getting flaming hot after a few hits... being an Ecigssa assiduous member, I remembered this was a second hand mod and it was maybe arcing with a little build up of gunk so I went ahead and stripped it then sanded the contacts. The result is outstanding. It hots like a train and the button doesn't get near warm!!!
> 
> View attachment 243063



ha ha ...mechlife

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Mzr (3/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm really enjoying the Furyan now. It was initially not hitting hard/misfiring and I noticed the button was getting flaming hot after a few hits... being an Ecigssa assiduous member, I remembered this was a second hand mod and it was maybe arcing with a little build up of gunk so I went ahead and stripped it then sanded the contacts. The result is outstanding. It hots like a train and the button doesn't get near warm!!!
> 
> View attachment 243063



Great stuff furyan is good mod, how do you fimdcthe widowmaker rda?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (3/11/21)

Mzr said:


> Great stuff furyan is good mod, how do you fimdcthe widowmaker rda?


It’s a great dual coil RDA with accurate AF control similar to the Drop series… It’s on special at the Vapeclub

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (3/11/21)

I also got a pre owned and the first thing I did was strip it. It however had already been cleaned but you can see the arcing marks. What I did was take the nut on the 510 and turn it so that the corner is facing the fire button contact. This shortens that throw by a mile. I since then found a new one, and did the same. They both hit very well now and I get hardly any carbon build up at all.

Have to love that 9 ml bottle and the way it hits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Viper_SA (6/11/21)

Something for the tube lovers. I'm not crazy about this shape mods, but I do love the color on this one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Mzr (6/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


> It’s a great dual coil RDA with accurate AF control similar to the Drop series… It’s on special at the Vapeclub


Yes i know i picked up one but only used it last night and not to bad especially for the price

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mzr (6/11/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (7/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Angelskeeper (7/11/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA (7/11/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> View attachment 243474
> View attachment 243475



I still regret not grabbing a Squeezer for a daily beater

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Angelskeeper (7/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I still regret not grabbing a Squeezer for a daily beater


Vapetronix have if ur looking for one..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA (7/11/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> Vapetronix have if ur looking for one..



Thanks, might check it out, but knowing what some places sold them for that price makes me wince a little...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/11/21)

This why I only order from very few places. Why would I call, WhatsApp or email to ask if they have stock?  Isn't that their job to keep a websiote updated?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Angelskeeper (7/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> This why I only order from very few places. Why would I call, WhatsApp or email to ask if they have stock?  Isn't that their job to keep a websiote updated?
> 
> View attachment 243479


Vapers paradise and Vape Domain also have

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Angelskeeper (7/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Morix (8/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Something for the tube lovers. I'm not crazy about this shape mods, but I do love the color on this one



Nice mod. I agree with the downsides to this mech. In today's time there should be delrin in the top/bottom and inner sleeve.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (9/11/21)

Bling bling

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (10/11/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 243473


I’ll send you my address to send that to me. Thanks. Deal done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Morix (10/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Bling bling
> 
> View attachment 243613


I dont like gold looks on vapes but for some reason this hits different... Its naaaas

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morix (12/11/21)

Coils sent for the purpose of testing by @charln from BVC. Thanks a mil!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (12/11/21)

why would you want to build as low as 0.07 ohms ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/11/21)

I can't see the enjoyment of vaping 200w+

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Munro31 (15/11/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I can't see the enjoyment of vaping 200w+
> View attachment 244000


I never go over 40w! Maybe we are pissies?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/11/21)

Munro31 said:


> I never go over 40w! Maybe we are pissies?


I hit a 60-80w fairly regularly on the Ta-vader/DJV combo, but that's where I draw the line, after that it's just heat and vapour, not a lot of flavour, unless you count the scalding juice droplets cooling down in your throat....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/11/21)

Munro31 said:


> I never go over 40w! Maybe we are pissies?



I'll join the legion of pissies then... dont want to sound like I am singing Thunderstruck when actually singing Twinkle Twinkle Little Star... Each to their own, those that can vape at that power, enjoy it, I'll stick to my max 50W thank you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Stranger (15/11/21)

There are times you just can't help the high W. 0.15 is going to give you around 115 W, plenty high in my book, but a Recurve dual dripper on a Noisy, it's a hellofavape.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (15/11/21)

Considering that I use 25R's with a 20A limit, I usually keep my mechs between 0.25 and 0.3 Ohm. That equates to roughly 58 to 70W. I'd like to go a little lower on resistance, but I don't want to push the battery that hard. Then again, on the Pulse II I'm running 0.17 at 55W and I'm satisfied

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Munro31 (15/11/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I hit a 60-80w fairly regularly on the Ta-vader/DJV combo, but that's where I draw the line, after that it's just heat and vapour, not a lot of flavour, unless you count the scalding juice droplets cooling down in your throat....


I basically use mostly AIOs, single coil RDL and MTL, so I usually vape 16w and at most 38w, for me it's plenty satisfying! I used the pnp coils and the new DR R mesh tank at high wattage but I always go back for the flavour I get on my other devices at lower wattage and still get plenty of heat. 

Definitely each to there own, you want to suck on a blister spitting setup no worries, just post pics of the carnage, I wana see that shit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (15/11/21)

My spidy sense is tingling

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/11/21)

To all you current mech users out there.

When I started vaping one of the major issues with regulated mods was the long firing delay. Some had a delay of almost a second in temp control. For this reason, many of us used mech mods because of their almost instant firing capabilities. I used mech mods for a few years but have completely stopped using them. Please convince me to start using them again, or even get a new shiny one. I am looking for any good excuse for me to justify the move.

The slow firing of regulated mods ended a few years ago. To be certain I checked out the cheapest new mod reviewed by DJLsb Vapes, who is probably the most tech-savvy reviewer. The response (firing) time was 12ms. To put this in context, the speed of a human eye blink is 100 to 400 milliseconds. In other words, even cheap regulated mods fire more than 30 times faster than the slowest blink.

We also used to say that mech mods hit harder. This may have been true in the distant vaping past but one can set regulated mods to wattage/voltage that would melt my ears off.

The two reasons I have raised are the main reasons I stopped using mech mods apart from safety concerns.

Please show me that I was wrong. I have no problem with eating crow as I have been married for over 30 years.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (15/11/21)

Mechs are like this




You are not wrong, but there is a certain pleasure in doing the build from scratch and getting the desired result. I recommend it for any one who vapes and fears the slide into dementia. Nothing works better than having the fear of your face blown off. Millennials must stay clear because you can only blame yourself and you are not capable of that. Non binary's must stay clear as there is only one Ohms law. if you have been married for 30 years or more, or even less, don't let your wife build your mech, the reason is obvious. 

Finally when her indoors shouts "get the polishing done", you can calmly without lying say " I am dear"

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/11/21)

Stranger said:


> but there is a certain pleasure in doing the build from scratch and getting the desired result



I prefer scratching other things to get the desired result

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (15/11/21)

Stranger said:


> Non binary's must stay clear as there is only one Ohms law



I cackled at this one

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (15/11/21)

Being a tiny bit serious, mech tubes are one thing and squonks another. Take the Furyan as an example. 21700 battery, 9 ml juice bottle, a Tauren solo and squonk pin and all you have to do is make sure your build is within battery limits. 0.4/5 will still give you an awesome vape, no need to go crazy on the build. Plenty of exotic coils out there to choose from. No reason for this not to be your all day vape mod.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Morix (15/11/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I can't see the enjoyment of vaping 200w+
> View attachment 244000


Yea ull never get 4.2 off the battery. Volt drop sag etc. Vaping that low isn't pleasant in any way. Way to hot almost to the point where the juice has a completely different flavor. 2 to 3 second hits twice and feel the battery on your lips. ( usually how i check the heat) but yea, was fun. I calculate on 3.7/8 not 4.2

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mzr (15/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Bling bling
> 
> View attachment 243613



That looks awesome and again thinking of picking up that rda ill waiy for your thoughts

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (15/11/21)

Personally for me when i use a mech i run it about .10 - .16 ohm depending the wire mass currently in my fatality i have a 0.09 ohm build and loving it plenty

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Morix (15/11/21)

Mzr said:


> Personally for me when i use a mech i run it about .10 - .16 ohm depending the wire mass currently in my fatality i have a 0.09 ohm build and loving it plenty


U rocking samsung with that build?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mzr (16/11/21)

Morix said:


> U rocking samsung with that build?


Yes sir 30t

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Morix (16/11/21)

Mzr said:


> Yes sir 30t


Good stuff, been on my x4, 30t's for 3 years+ and only starting to get weak now. Replacing month end.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (16/11/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I can't see the enjoyment of vaping 200w+
> View attachment 244000


Looking for 60A. Bliksem!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/11/21)

Resistance said:


> Looking for 60A. Bliksem!



There is of course a way to achieve this  ... you could bleed charge a couple of really large capacitors in your pockets, (_you'd have to have fairly lengthy delays between puffs whilst the caps charged up too_), and run some welding cables from your pockets up to your mod ... It won't be a pretty setup, but it'll give you infinity in more ways than one

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (17/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> There is of course a way to achieve this  ... you could bleed charge a couple of really large capacitors in your pockets, (_you'd have to have fairly lengthy delays between puffs whilst the caps charged up too_), and run some welding cables from your pockets up to your mod ... It won't be a pretty setup, but it'll give you infinity in more ways than one


That's a good current to tack some sheet metal with an arc welder.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/11/21)

Resistance said:


> That's a good current to tack some sheet metal with an arc welder.



Never mind tacking ... you can full on weld at that current  ... Check this out;
*304/316 Stainless Steel Welding Rods*

1.0mm = 10-25amps
1.5mm = 20-35amps
2.0mm = 30-50amps
2.5mm = 40-70amps
3.2mm = 60-90amps
4.0mm = 90-120amps
5.0mm = 120-170amps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/11/21)

Got myself a squeeza for the weekend...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Mzr (20/11/21)

Polishing that fire bar is a pain so rather keeping it looking aged hey at least the tip is polished

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/11/21)

Mzr said:


> Polishing that fire bar is a pain so rather keeping it looking aged hey at least the tip is polished
> View attachment 244378


That's a nice looking mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (20/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Got myself a squeeza for the weekend...
> 
> View attachment 244374



will just put a dibs in place, ok

boss mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Angelskeeper (21/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Got myself a squeeza for the weekend...
> 
> View attachment 244374


Enjoy it! Awesome devices! Mine is in daily use!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (21/11/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Angelskeeper (21/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (21/11/21)

both mods, made right here in SA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Morix (21/11/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> To all you current mech users out there.
> 
> When I started vaping one of the major issues with regulated mods was the long firing delay. Some had a delay of almost a second in temp control. For this reason, many of us used mech mods because of their almost instant firing capabilities. I used mech mods for a few years but have completely stopped using them. Please convince me to start using them again, or even get a new shiny one. I am looking for any good excuse for me to justify the move.
> 
> ...


Once and OG always an OG. I have completely left regulated about 3 + years ago. I feel sexy with a mech. They cant break. Drop it, ding it, man put it in some other hole in the ground and come back next year, take it out and vape.

Mech are like AK47's.

Besides looking sexy, you have to maintain them.. Look after ur 1940 shevy. Still built with real strong material and cant break. Todays cars are more plastic than anything. Drop ur regulated, ull probably need a new one sooner or later.( i dont hate, btw) 

In a nut up the butt... I love the responsibility that comes with a mech and the satisfaction that comes after you have serviced it. All shiny, Q20 in the threads... Hmmmm.. Smelling like a damn mechanic shop..... Sigh... Love.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Morix (21/11/21)

vicTor said:


> both mods, made right here in SA
> 
> View attachment 244489


Realy nice that orange one.. Something I've never been able to get into, the single battery 3d printed boxes. If that bug bites me one day ill go buy a blikkie pilchards and make one.

That orange one is slick, like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Morix (21/11/21)

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 244485
> View attachment 244486


Brass or copper plain tube with a stainless rda.. The real OG look..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (21/11/21)

Morix said:


> Realy nice that orange one.. Something I've never been able to get into, the single battery 3d printed boxes. If that bug bites me one day ill go buy a blikkie pilchards and make one.
> 
> That orange one is slick, like it.



these aren't printed bro ...lol

remind me to show you my Monark tubes some time

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Norman Anderson (21/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (21/11/21)

Norman Anderson said:


> View attachment 244494



Sir, other than congratulating you on a damn fine setup, may I ask, what builds you run ?

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Norman Anderson (21/11/21)

vicTor said:


> Sir, other than congratulating you on a damn fine setup, may I ask, what builds you run ?


Hi, my favourite wire is Ni80, fused clapton wire. I do 4 wraps on 3 mm od and ot works very well for me on the single coil.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (21/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (21/11/21)

Norman Anderson said:


> View attachment 244495



what Resistance ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (21/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Angelskeeper (21/11/21)

vicTor said:


> both mods, made right here in SA
> 
> View attachment 244489


Damn! That black mod looks good!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (21/11/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> Damn! That black mod looks good!!



made right here in Johannesburg

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Morix (22/11/21)

vicTor said:


> these aren't printed bro ...lol
> 
> remind me to show you my Monark tubes some time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (22/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (22/11/21)

vicTor said:


> what Resistance ?


.24

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phill (22/11/21)

vicTor said:


> these aren't printed bro ...lol
> 
> remind me to show you my Monark tubes some time


Such a pity that the mod maker emigrated, Chris made some banging mods through the years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (25/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA (25/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (25/11/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> View attachment 244488


I like the colourful beauty ring and airflow thingy and drip tip. Looks awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/11/21)

Paul33 said:


> I like the colourful beauty ring and airflow thingy and drip tip. Looks awesome.



It's a real pity the green ones doesn't really "pop" green. the tip is gorgeous, but the beauty ring and AFC isn't that green

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> It's a real pity the green ones doesn't really "pop" green. the tip is gorgeous, but the beauty ring and AFC isn't that green



Am I colour blind? ... I see blue


----------



## Viper_SA (25/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Am I colour blind? ... I see blue



Hahaha, I was referring to my green one I bought

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (25/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> It's a real pity the green ones doesn't really "pop" green. the tip is gorgeous, but the beauty ring and AFC isn't that green


That does suck somewhat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/11/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/11/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA (26/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 244823



That Squeezer looks like it wants a home in the Freestate

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> That Squeezer looks like it wants a home in the Freestate



Trying Mech Squonk... again... for the 4th time... and this time I am liking it... again... (check in with me again in a month's time though)

Reactions: Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Trying Mech Squonk... again... for the 4th time... and this time I am liking it... again... (check in with me again in a month's time though)



Hahaha, tentative dibs....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (26/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Trying Mech Squonk... again... for the 4th time... and this time I am liking it... again... (check in with me again in a month's time though)



bro, scroll up, I already dibs'd this one

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (26/11/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-just-mechs-thread.t69618/page-14#post-946001

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA (26/11/21)

vicTor said:


> bro, scroll up, I already dibs'd this one



As you were. No need for pointing guns

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (26/11/21)

Did someone mention the Free State

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/11/21)

vicTor said:


> bro, scroll up, I already dibs'd this one



That's me off to the apology thread....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Viper_SA (26/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That's me off to the apology thread....



Nah, I'd have preferred a red one anyway. Throw the red kit on the Nitrous with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SarelD (26/11/21)

Never thought Id like a Mech Squonk or single coil for that matter. Buy I can't put this thing down

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (26/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That's me off to the apology thread....



I was indeed only kidding, if you ever ready and @Viper_SA is keen let him take it, I have two already

but, I will call second dibs

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/11/21)

SarelD said:


> Never thought Id like a Mech Squonk or single coil for that matter. Buy I can't put this thing down



And a damn sexy one to fall in love with too!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## SarelD (26/11/21)

Thanks buddy

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (26/11/21)

vicTor said:


> I was indeed only kidding, if you ever ready and @Viper_SA is keen let him take it, I have two already
> 
> but, I will call second dibs



A dibs is a dibs brother. Seriously, didn't see that and you called it first. You're welcome to it. I'll find something I'm sure.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (26/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> A dibs is a dibs brother. Seriously, didn't see that and you called it first. You're welcome to it. I'll find something I'm sure.



no, you should try it

thank me later

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/11/21)

vicTor said:


> no, you should try it
> 
> thank me later



Let's see if @DarthBranMuffin gets tired of it first... lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Morix (26/11/21)

vicTor said:


> ...built
> 
> View attachment 229772


This one is definitely a smack down... Where can i get one of these plain ones..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Morix (26/11/21)

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 230413
> 
> 
> Old faithful..not the prettiest in the world but she has never let me down..


And she never will.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (26/11/21)

Morix said:


> This one is definitely a smack down... Where can i get one of these plain ones..



I know right

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SarelD (29/11/21)

Happy Mech Monday guys






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Mzr (29/11/21)

SarelD said:


> Happy Mech Monday guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damit bru that looks even better in the sleeve flippin gorgeous

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mzr (29/11/21)

Companions tonight

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SarelD (29/11/21)

Thanks Bud. 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/11/21)

Mzr said:


> Companions tonight
> View attachment 245071



I have overhang on my Molly v2 if I use the beauty ring on the Nitrous. How is that Arkon? Is it really worth the R3k they are selling for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mzr (29/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I have overhang on my Molly v2 if I use the beauty ring on the Nitrous. How is that Arkon? Is it really worth the R3k they are selling for?


If it is one like this then yes yes yes full silver contacts and taking a 21700 battery winner all the way even the regular ones hits very nice too

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (29/11/21)

No overhang on the v1

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA (30/11/21)

Mzr said:


> If it is one like this then yes yes yes full silver contacts and taking a 21700 battery winner all the way even the regular ones hits very nice too



Is it strictly 20700, or does 21700 fit as well? The bevelling on the V2 Molly makes for some" overhang" and the Nitrous looks "weird" without the beauty ring lol. Can the Arkon lock at all?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (30/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Is it strictly 20700, or does 21700 fit as well? The bevelling on the V2 Molly makes for some" overhang" and the Nitrous looks "weird" without the beauty ring lol. Can the Arkon lock at all?



I know someone with one here in Joburg, I can find out if they willing to sell if you'd like ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/11/21)

vicTor said:


> I know someone with one here in Joburg, I can find out if they willing to sell if you'd like ?



That would be dependant on the questions above. Can it take 21700 instead of 20700, can it lock, and of course, color.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (30/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> That would be depends t on the questions above. Can it take 21700 instead of 20700, can it lock, and of course, color.



could be wrong but I don't think they can lock, will come back to you with the answers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (30/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Is it strictly 20700, or does 21700 fit as well? The bevelling on the V2 Molly makes for some" overhang" and the Nitrous looks "weird" without the beauty ring lol. Can the Arkon lock at all?


Morning @Viper_SA the psyclone mods edition can accommodate 21700 but was made initially for 20700 and no it doesnt have a lock feature i normally remove my battery just for safe measure

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (5/12/21)

...#mechlife4eva

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## vicTor (10/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Angelskeeper (10/12/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 245975


Dibs on the black DMD if you ever wanna get rid of it! Just love the look of it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (10/12/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> Dibs on the black DMD if you ever wanna get rid of it! Just love the look of it!!



me, get rid of a mech squonk ?

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Angelskeeper (11/12/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Mzr (11/12/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> View attachment 246087


Snap

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (12/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA (20/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 246741



Overhang with the beauty ring attached? Or do you just prefer the rda without?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/12/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Overhang with the beauty ring attached? Or do you just prefer the rda without?



No Mod overhang, just bevel overhang, think I'll stick with no beauty ring.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Angelskeeper (23/12/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos (23/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (23/12/21)

Christos said:


> View attachment 246967



run !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (23/12/21)

Gotta get me a copper rda...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (25/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (8/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Mzr (8/1/22)

Perfect pool day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Phill (11/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/1/22)

Phill said:


> View attachment 248081


Pure Class!!!!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (29/1/22)

#mechsquonklife4eva&Eva

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Halfdaft (31/1/22)

Phill said:


> View attachment 248081


The jealousy I feel whenever I see these mods…

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru (31/1/22)

Tiny MTL mech but hits like a train!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA (12/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Mzr (19/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA (19/2/22)

Mzr said:


> View attachment 250657



Is that the 20700 model? Looks so small

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mzr (19/2/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Is that the 20700 model? Looks so small


Mine can take 21700 which I'm running now

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/2/22)

Mzr said:


> Mine can take 21700 which I'm running now



Think there's an issue with the dimensions on the forum currently. All the pics look a bit distorted. Is that from Throat punch by any chance?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mzr (19/2/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Think there's an issue with the dimensions on the forum currently. All the pics look a bit distorted. Is that from Throat punch by any chance?


Not sure where I mine initially came from but doubt it was from throat punch theirs have a throat punch logo on it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (4/3/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Mzr (10/3/22)

Best style of vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA (10/3/22)

Mzr said:


> Best style of vaping
> View attachment 251760



Damn aspect ratios are screwed up again on attached pics. Looks totally weird on my side. @Gizmo perhaps you can look at above photo and see what I mean please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Damn aspect ratios are screwed up again on attached pics. Looks totally weird on my side. @Gizmo perhaps you can look at above photo and see what I mean please.


It looks so trippy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (16/3/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/3/22)

Angelskeeper said:


> View attachment 252117


My browser is displaying it so wide ... it could be a single 32650 Mech 


Edit 2022/03/18 :
Your Fat Rabbit and 32650 Mech's diet I see were successful

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (3/4/22)

Finally!! Matchy Matchy Achieved!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## KZOR (3/4/22)

Some quad 21700 action to start off this day.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Angelskeeper (3/4/22)

Yes! Yes! I've added yet another wabbit to my collection...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Mzr (21/5/22)

Loving this little banger

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (22/5/22)

Mzr said:


> Loving this little banger
> View attachment 256218


Oooohhhh I loved my goon. Best dual coil rda ever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (24/5/22)

The squad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (24/5/22)

DavyH said:


> The squad.
> View attachment 256367



wow, very nice !

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (26/5/22)

vicTor said:


> wow, very nice !


Future proofing my vape collection. I have to admit, if I see a mech going cheapish, I can't walk past it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (27/5/22)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Norman Anderson (31/5/22)

Just love them

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Norman Anderson (31/5/22)

DavyH said:


> Future proofing my vape collection. I have to admit, if I see a mech going cheapish, I can't walk past it.


I know that feeling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Mzr (9/6/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (10/6/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Angelskeeper (12/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Stranger (13/6/22)

.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Mzr (13/6/22)

Stranger said:


> .



Enjoying the Slatra? Are running dual mesh or dual regular coils?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (13/6/22)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/show-us-your-pit-stop.16260/page-27#post-969052



I dub this RDA "too much trouble for your average Joe"

However I spent a very enjoyable half an hour listening to tunes and making a couple of coils and pit stop on the Slatra. It actually is a solid well built RDA and gives a great vape with complex juices. Does not look too bad either.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (13/6/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (18/6/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Mzr (19/6/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (26/6/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (26/6/22)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 258278



looks very comfortable in the hand @vicTor !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (26/6/22)

Silver said:


> looks very comfortable in the hand @vicTor !



yes Sir, boss mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/7/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (3/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 258606


And how does the replacement compare to the NCV2?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> And how does the replacement compare to the NCV2?



Very good in its current form.... but, it's a work in progress...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (3/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Very good in its current form.... but, it's a work in progress...


I like the fire button placement. Looks comfy.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> I like the fire button placement. Looks comfy.



It is a heavy beast, zinc alloy frame and doors with "carbon fiber" stickers on. Takes a 24mm nicely with no overhang, 25 should sit flush. Button is comfy and works with both thumb and trigger fire. Can run with either single or dual battery.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/7/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 259976


O wow  ... you really are going to "the dark mech side", and squonk nogal

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (27/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 259976


Glad I didn’t drop it earlier today! 

Looks like a perfect match with the SQ!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (2/8/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Norman Anderson (7/8/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Norman Anderson (7/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Mzr (8/8/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/9/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr (8/9/22)

B2k on top of the underground squonk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (8/9/22)

Mzr said:


> B2k on top of the underground squonk
> View attachment 262355



very cool, reminds of something a Sheik would vape on, looks royal !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/9/22)

Doing some coil comparisons

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (9/9/22)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Mzr (10/9/22)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 262458


Damn gorgeous this setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (10/9/22)

Mzr said:


> Damn gorgeous this setup



shukran

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (10/9/22)

vicTor said:


> shukran


Afwan bru

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (11/9/22)

...my babies sleeping

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA (11/9/22)

vicTor said:


> ...my babies sleeping
> 
> View attachment 262570




You need a few more mate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mzr (11/9/22)

Viper_SA said:


> You need a few more mate


Oh don't worry there's alot more waiting for their turn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (16/9/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mzr (19/9/22)

Little bangers rock  Do need to change that bottle though

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (30/9/22)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/10/22)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Mzr (18/10/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 264562


How are finding the blaze flavor wise?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/10/22)

Mzr said:


> How are finding the blaze flavor wise?



Still got a few coil size and placement options to try in order for the Blaze to redeem itself, but it has potential and I am not giving up yet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/11/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (2/11/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 265261


Interesting combination. I've always been tempted to try the Galaxies in squonk mode.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/11/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Interesting combination. I've always been tempted to try the Galaxies in squonk mode.



It's such a thirsty little flavor monster, squonking makes sense. Got it set up in full MTL mode now, will be my Movie MTL Mech.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (2/11/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 265261


Galaxies

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/11/22)

Twins... only their mother can tell them apart...

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (29/11/22)



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## vicTor (2/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr (2/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## victim (23/12/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Mzr (24/12/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Mzr (24/12/22)

In the other hand has to be a mech squonk

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## victim (25/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## YzeOne (26/12/22)

vicTor said:


> ...my babies sleeping
> 
> View attachment 262570


One day I will own a Topside

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (30/12/22)

Stil going super strong.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (31/12/22)

antonherbst said:


> Stil going super strong.
> 
> View attachment 267873



lovely @antonherbst 
nice to see you
happy festive season and new year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (31/12/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 267895


Show us the braai shorts (not the knees)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

